# Strange sound in air filter



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys ! who hears this sound? why is it happening?


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys ! who hears this sound? why is it happening?








Gen2 Cruze 2017 Air Filter Sounds







youtube.com


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

which sound exactly are you referring to? the slight thump? the sort of faint hissing? or the light clickity clack?


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

landrystephane92 said:


> which sound exactly are you referring to? the slight thump? the sort of faint hissing? or the light clickity clack?


the one that sometimes appears! like an air strike!


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

landrystephane92 said:


> which sound exactly are you referring to? the slight thump? the sort of faint hissing? or the light clickity clack?


like a drum


----------

